# First Scape and First Picture Session



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*46 Gallon Pictures - First picture attempt (56k)*

Here is a 46 that is really my first all out scape. I am fairly pleased with it for a first scape. The composition is decent and the growth is ok. This was also my first photo shoot. I have to say that shooting a tank is very very challenging!!!

jB


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Jason,

The tank looks awsome. Have you been working on photos of the 75 too? 

Erin


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

that pic reminds me of a marsh conservation area not far from me. Where the forest meets the wetlands. A picture of succession. I think it will be fun for me to get a photo of it tomorrow and see if I can show you what I mean. It may not look like that anymore caseu I have not been there in a couple years but i think I'll get a shot of it to show you . haha!


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Very nice tank Salad Bar.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Erin, the 75 has a ways to go



Chris S said:


> that pic reminds me of a marsh conservation area not far from me. Where the forest meets the wetlands. A picture of succession. I think it will be fun for me to get a photo of it tomorrow and see if I can show you what I mean. It may not look like that anymore caseu I have not been there in a couple years but i think I'll get a shot of it to show you . haha!


Very cool comment Chris S. In many ways, that is the nicest thing you could say. I would very much like to see that picture if you ever did get your hands on it.

HAHAHHAHAHAH - Thanks Yoink.

jB


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jason,
The only thing I might recommend is a different color for the background. It seems to de-emphasize the reds.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sweet tank!

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> Jason,
> The only thing I might recommend is a different color for the background. It seems to de-emphasize the reds.


Thanks for the input turbo.... I agree with you on that. But believe it or not, straight white was almost impossible to achieve with the single flash that i had. So that was the next best thing.

Thanks for the constructive comment.



delawarejim said:


> Sweet tank!


Thanks Jim. We have a spot for you right here whenever you create your profile.

http://dvaga.com/members.htm

HAHA

jB


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Was the background pure white? Did it look white to your eyes?

Maybe try shooting the picture again in RAW mode and post process to get realistic color?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

The board is white and i used colored gels to color the flash projection onto the board. When i used no gels (going for a white color) the outcome was always to uneven. It was either all white backround or a gradient of white to grey that just didnt look smooth. The red/blue color made the gradient much more tolorable. IMO the only background that looks good white, is 100% white, and with the one flash i had, it was impossible to achieve without completely over exposing everything. If i toned down the flash for better exposure, i got the ugly grey gradient.

Next photoshoot i might try strobes for the background. 

jB


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice one Jason 

LOVE YOUR WORK.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Jason, this is the picture that your scape reminded me of. It is a protected area 10 minutes away from me. Loaded with wildlife and beauty. I feel lucky to be able to experience this place.










To someone else this may just be just a bunch of grass and trees. I think the colour of the background in your pic also helped me to remember it. I have almost always only seen that place at dusk or dawn. So the colour of the sky is usually closer to that in your pic.
Like i said before, I have not seen it in a couple years and the place did mature flora-wise. But I think you can probably see what i meant and how your pic can remind me of this scene.
P.S. there are not many locations like this in my area and that makes this place very special.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Not Jason but-I can see how the photograph of Jason's tank would remind you of that place. It is really cool that it also inspired you to go out and visit the place and take photographs to share with everyone. Thank you.


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

looks great i love sloping tanks


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Chris S said:


> Jason, this is the picture that your scape reminded me of. It is a protected area 10 minutes away from me. Loaded with wildlife and beauty. I feel lucky to be able to experience this place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris, that is about the coolest thing!!! It really is awesome that something i did could remind you of such an amazing place in your life. I am truly at a lose for words to describe how cool that picture is. If you dont mind, i would like to use that picture in my profile here, http://dvaga.com/tank_jbaliban_serenity.htm. I will PM you so that we can talk about it. Once again, thanks so much for going on and getting that picture. It is really one of the coolest things anyone could have done.

Thanks for the support Happy Camper and ChrisGray!!

jB


----------

